# If you could take a year off and retrain, what would you do?



## Sapphireblue (May 18, 2014)

So, it looks as though i'm probably going to come into some money, which i've worked out should be just enough to take a year out and do a course in something. 

i hate my current job. tbf, i would be ok doing the same job somewhere else but i'm having no luck in making that happen and i thought, why not explore my options?

now, there may be a bit of buffer money after to allow for not getting a job immediately afterwards, but by no means much, so realistically i need the course to be in something that will lead to a half-decent job. 

so, if you had the same choice, what would you do? sensible and non-sensible* suggestions all welcomed...

* as if i could stop the non-sensible ones


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2014)

I would train for something better paid. No one loves their job completely, as proved by when they win the lottery most people give up work - so assuming I could abide the job, or even enjoy it, I would prefer to be better paid!


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Astronaut


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 18, 2014)

If I had the money I would retrain in nursing... Bit longer than a year though


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2014)

Most courses are longer than a year, I would have thought.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 18, 2014)

I'd take anger management classes, so I could put up with shite from people who don't know their arse from their elbow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2014)

dunno really.

not sure what there is that i could train for in a year.

a lot of employers would sooner have a shiny new graduate than someone who might know anything about the job, anyway...


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (May 18, 2014)

Maybe try get an internship or do some voluntary work in a something you'd like to get into, to get some experience?


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2014)

Bank robber.


----------



## dylanredefined (May 18, 2014)

Mechanic or builder something like that. Being a skilled worker sounds appealing.


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2014)

I DO love my job but I would like to be better paid, so l would spend the year interning with a premiership rugby club and smashing out a few specialist courses at the same time.


----------



## dylanredefined (May 18, 2014)

8ball said:


> Bank robber.



White collar doing it with computers or old style with guns and fast cars?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2014)

Jester


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2014)

Plasterer. Or chippie.


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2014)

Something to do with history,archeologist maybe....


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2014)

I'd love to learn joinery/cabinet making, although the word 'retrain' is hardly appropriate as after several years I still don't know what I'm doing at my current job


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2014)

It'd take more than a year but conservation biology appeals.


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 18, 2014)

Pilot.


----------



## RedDragon (May 18, 2014)

A song & dance man now Brucey left a vacancy.


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2014)

Scuba Diving Instructor... um... hold on... 

It's actually cheaper to do than any kind of IT training I've ever been offered!!!


----------



## maomao (May 18, 2014)

I got trained as a bricklayer when I was unemployed nearly 20 years ago. But I'm physically unsuitable (too tall and no head for heights). Have really regretted not going for plastering for many years.


----------



## spanglechick (May 18, 2014)

I'd do an MA in Actor Training.  (I'm already a drama teacher and have a PG Dip in acting... it's a fairly logical progression).  Expensive, though.


----------



## discokermit (May 18, 2014)

world war one fighter pilot. either in a sopwith camel or an se5a.


----------



## Thora (May 18, 2014)

I'd like to do post grad training in speech and language therapy, but the nearest unis to me that do it are in London and Kent and that is not very near.  And it would take 2 years.

I'm considering social work too, although that is also 2 years.

Other alternative is teaching, that would only take a year but it seems that everyone hates being a teacher at the moment


----------



## discokermit (May 18, 2014)

pirate.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 18, 2014)

i'd train as a paramedic and do something useful with my life for once.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 18, 2014)

Train in lockpicking and do loads of parkour. Mild mannered locksmith by day, ninja catburglar by night.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

I am serious thinking about owning a flea circus


----------



## BoatieBird (May 18, 2014)

I'd train as a landscape gardener or whatever it would take to run a plant nursery.
I dream about it on a daily basis.


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I am serious thinking about owning a flea circus


Srs Badgers is srs thinking


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> Srs Badgers is srs thinking



I have written a business plan  
Been looking at this for a few years, got the uniform planned too.


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I have written a business plan
> Been looking at this for a few years, got the uniform planned too.


Does it involve a hat with 'flea tamer' written on it?


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2014)

Actually, if I had a year, and the required talent, I would quite like to be a writer.

Unfortunately I don't have a year, or the rest, so I won't !


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> Does it involve a hat with 'flea tamer' written on it?



No


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> No


You need to give this more thought imo


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2014)

Blacksmith.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I am serious thinking about owning a flea circus



would you purchase an existing entity?

or would you start from scratching?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> You need to give this more thought imo


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> You need to give this more thought imo





Puddy_Tat said:


> Or would you start from scratching?



Don't mock my plans


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2014)

dylanredefined said:


> White collar doing it with computers or old style with guns and fast cars?


 
I think computers _and_ guns and fast cars.


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


>


Needs more spangles


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> Needs more spangles



 

I am starting to doubt myself


----------



## spanglechick (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> Needs more spangles


it's a good general rule...


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I am starting to doubt myself


The basic idea is sound, you just need to employ me as a consultant tbh


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> it's a good general rule...


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> it's a good general rule...



You would add a certain theater I could not achieve alone 



JTG said:


> The basic idea is sound, you just need to employ me as a consultant tbh



No. You have reacted negatively to the project since day one


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> No. You have reacted negatively to the project since day one


tbh your defensiveness over this betrays your own lack of faith


----------



## smmudge (May 18, 2014)

piano technician, pianos always need fixin.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> tbh your defensiveness over this betrays your own lack of faith



My success will make you itch


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (May 18, 2014)

If I had enough money to take tme out and retrain I wouldn't bother. I'd move to a warm, dry, low cost economy and busk....bask....


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2014)

Motorbike racer .... need to be shorter but there is always surgery


----------



## 8115 (May 18, 2014)

Probably teaching. The ridiculous thing is that I probably could do this. I just can't get it together to.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> My success will make you itch


You're selling chicken pox?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Sapphireblue

Are there elements of your current job you like and want to expand? 
Have any hobbies or interests that could become your line of work or business?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> You're selling chicken pox?



I will send you away with a flea in your ear if you keep that up


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> My success will make you itch


Whatever, nit boy


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> Whatever, nit boy



Let. This. Go. 

Every person has a different dream, another goal or a unique ambition in this short life.


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Let. This. Go.
> 
> Every person has a different dream, another goal or a unique ambition in this short life.


I only wanted to help you achieve yours


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Sapphireblue
> 
> Are there elements of your current job you like and want to expand?
> Have any hobbies or interests that could become your line of work or business?



my current job is IT, the kind of role where i know more than the average person but less than a trained person. the logical thing would be to do something in IT, but i don't really want to.

my hobbies and interests are more arty, which is problematic as most of the things i would love to do for a living are unlikely to give a decent career. 

top choice would be acting or singing, but realistically even if i turned out as good as i think i might be, it doesn't guarantee getting work and making money is even more unlikely.

slightly more realistic is writing, but again no income is a high probability. 

so trying to think of potentially related things that might be more suitable. editing is something i'm looking at.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> my current job is IT, the kind of role where i know more than the average person but less than a trained person. the logical thing would be to do something in IT, but i don't really want to.
> 
> my hobbies and interests are more arty, which is problematic as most of the things i would love to do for a living are unlikely to give a decent career.
> 
> ...



Tricky then? If your hobbies and interests are more 'arty' can this link in with the IT side? Graphic design or similar? Perhaps coupled with some copy writing would be an angle?


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2014)

I had this opportunity, about a decade ago. Freshly redundant, divorced, and with half the proceeds of a house sale burning a hole in my bank account, I took a sharp left turn and retrained as a counsellor, because I wanted to do something useful with my life.

While I have spent the last five years undoubtedly doing something useful, I have learned that that in itself does not provide security, well-being, or count for much in what is essentially a pure capitalist society. Now I'm facing redundancy in an area where no alternative work in my chosen field exists, and am going to have to make some very hard choices about where to go from here.

So if the opportunity landed itself again, I'd say "screw the warm fuzzy feelings....hedge funds or corporate law, BRING IT ON". Not that I'm sorry I did this, but if you're going to do something to make the world a better place, your career probably isn't the best place to do it.


----------



## Manter (May 18, 2014)

In an ideal world, I'd do journalism- I'd love to be a war reporter. Think Marie Colvin but not dead.

However, in reality, print journalism is dying, most war reporters seem to be freelance these days and it's borderline impossible to get into.

So instead maybe I'd do an MA in conflict resolution or international relations and go work for the Carter Centre or someone like that. Though, again, lots of competition, bugger all jobs. 

Hmm


----------



## Mogden (May 18, 2014)

I fancy working abroad in France or Italy for a year. Learning the lingo and how to generally be a good handywoman as well as sussing out antiques and then whipping up tremendous food in the evening for friends. The last part I could manage pretty well without too much effort and I do have a nose for old classic antique pieces but the DIY bit evades me at the moment.

Me and my brother were saying a few weeks ago that we were never allowed to watch Dad Mogden doing DIY cos of the swearing and general frustration. Real shame that cos he's a top DIYer and we both could have learnt loads.


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Tricky then? If your hobbies and interests are more 'arty' can this link in with the IT side? Graphic design or similar? Perhaps coupled with some copy writing would be an angle?




ooh, copy writing is definitely something i'd like to do. *googles* i think with that it'll be less about doing a course and more about working for little or no pay to get my foot in the door, but that's an option.


----------



## treefrog (May 19, 2014)

Masters in counselling.


----------



## ffsear (May 19, 2014)

If someone could stump up the £100,000 +  then commercial pilot.


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2014)

I love my job and am lucky that it's well paid and secure.  However, if I could wangle a year off (not a chance), I would do some voluntary teaching in my kids' primary school.  Taught maths there for a bit when I was working part time and loved it - but wouldn't want the hassle of actually being a proper teacher.


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 19, 2014)

i would hate hate hate to be a teacher, and that's even before we get into the fact that most of the people i know who are teachers are on the verge of a nervous breakdown.

i'm actually really good at explaining things but have NO patience. i could write kids some lovely clear textbooks but please don't put me in a room with them!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2014)

if i could get me a year off (fully paid, natch), i'd like to do an Masters in some sort of social anthropology. not sure it'd get me anywhere different career wise, but it'd be jolly interesting, gosh darn it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2014)

It would have to be a job that involves being nice to children. Counselling, like treefrog, maybe. I dunno. I want to carry on working with kids, but schools aren't great places to work in right now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 19, 2014)

Study graphic art and bum strangers.


----------



## Cid (May 20, 2014)

Geri said:


> Most courses are longer than a year, I would have thought.



Yeah, certainly 90% of the suggestions so far... PGCE or a law conversion would be possible in a year (with a previous degree). Other than that Masters relating to area previously worked in. What area do you work in Sapphireblue ?


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 20, 2014)

I work in IT, my degree was English and Drama and my A levels included Maths, so fairly flexible on Master's subjects i hope.

the other option is to take an entry level job in something whilst i have money to supplement the shite pay.

or possibly try for a random part-time job and use my spare time to do something else. write a book maybe? i would love to but don't know yet if i'm capable.


----------



## Manter (May 25, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> I work in IT, my degree was English and Drama and my A levels included Maths, so fairly flexible on Master's subjects i hope.
> 
> the other option is to take an entry level job in something whilst i have money to supplement the shite pay.
> 
> or possibly try for a random part-time job and use my spare time to do something else. write a book maybe? i would love to but don't know yet if i'm capable.


Most authors earn the square root of fuck all, so I think that one is a labour of love, not a career plan tbh


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2014)

I'd retrain as an angry hermit yelling obscenities at tourists.


----------



## weltweit (May 26, 2014)

8ball said:


> I'd retrain as an angry hermit yelling obscenities at tourists.


You could live under a bridge!!


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2014)

weltweit said:


> You could live under a bridge!!


 
This could work.  It would also reduce my risk of falling into the sky.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> my current job is IT, the kind of role where i know more than the average person but less than a trained person. the logical thing would be to do something in IT, but i don't really want to.
> 
> my hobbies and interests are more arty, which is problematic as most of the things i would love to do for a living are unlikely to give a decent career.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, are you me?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 26, 2014)

I think I'd retrain as a psychic.


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think I'd retrain as a psychic.


 
You don't need a year to read a book on cold-reading, though.  You could add a further string to your bow by becoming an expert on audiophile psychology.  You could even combine the talents and sell equipment for exorcising the spirits of dead relatives from your hi-fi so that they do not cause degraded sound quality.


----------



## Greebo (May 26, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think I'd retrain as a psychic.


The money may look good, but the hours are terrible and the people are (trust me on this) even worse.


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> Bloody hell, are you me?



career frustration twinnies?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2014)

i'd do the archives ma

or war studies

one of the two


----------



## campanula (Jun 7, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd train as a landscape gardener or whatever it would take to run a plant nursery.
> I dream about it on a daily basis.


You can do the RHS level 2 general cert. in horticulture in a year (2 evening class, 1 year day-release....or can do it as a distance thing - still really well-recognised horticulture qualification....and you could stay on and do advanced and diploma (I did and loved it, so did my son).


----------



## pogofish (Jun 7, 2014)

If I just wanted money, I'd probably go for plumbing, or some other trade that involved pipes or pumps, or electronic switchgear/control systems.  Not because I want much to do with peoples lavvies, more that these are key trades for a whole lot of high-demand/very well paid jobs in the oil biz here.  Seriously silly-money jobs because they simply can't get enough people to do them!

If I wanted the crazy option, I'd either set-up my own distillery or stay in my current job!


----------



## Pingu (Jun 20, 2014)

internationally renowned puppy cuddler and entertainer.

[SRS] paramedic [/SRS]


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been thinking a LOT about this, as I'm on the verge of quitting with a view to doing only things I enjoy for a year, before I get too old, a lot of the things I want to do are very physical and I won't be able to do them when I retire.

On top of that I was thinking of doing something horticultural, there are courses on how to be self-sufficient, in terms of growing food/small animal rearing, with a certificate at the end - self-paced, online, for around a grand.  But then I thought  I could just as easily learn this myself through books and internet for much much less, so I'd be paying for the certificate, really.

So that was one option...  Not something to make money out of, but to be self-sufficient is just as good.

I have a degree in Computer Science and nearly 14 years experience in the industry.  But I really don't want to work in the private sector anymore.  My other option would be to learn mobile phone programming and write a killer app  (that's very hit and miss though) - I basically never ever want to work for someone else again.


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2014)

And also, I'd love to be a writer, that's where I was heading when I was growing up, but years and years of not writing mean it's too late to catch up.  I do write a lot, but I'll never get paid to do it, and I'm a fact, not fiction, writer.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 22, 2014)

Helicopter pilot.


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2014)

I've not had paid employment for years.  Truth of the matter is that I do sweet fuck-all most of the time (actually that's not entirely true, I spend a lot of time reading and learning stuff).
I'd actually like to go and study - get a PHD in archaeology or learn something completely new, but tuition fees are ridiculous and we're struggling financially as it is.
IME, when lack of time is no longer a bar to doing things, lack of money rears its ugly head.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2014)

Barber, like a proper Turkish one. I always considered retraining and doing it but I suppose I've left it a bit late now I do fancy a change when I'm 50 though


----------



## Greebo (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd spend part of the year getting a bit more fluent in Polish as well as getting my French and German back to fluent enough, several months telling my conscience and self-respect to shut up*, then I'd start charging non English speakers (plenty of tourists as well as recent arrivals and foreign students within a short distance) through the nose for card readings.

*Not going to happen, is it?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd love to study Classics and Art History but let's be honest, there's no career in either of them. Career wise I wouldn't mind doing more training in Acceptance and Commitment Therapy and just doing that part time but that would be non NHS and I'm not sure I can justify that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 22, 2014)

I regret not having done a law conversion masters when I was 23, becasue I'd probably be slightly happier and slightly richer now. No guarantees, though, and the idea of starting all over again in any new profession is far more horrible than the thought of another twenty years helming the blacking factory.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jun 22, 2014)

sex.


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 27, 2014)

I've done exactly what the OP describes.  Was working in a local authority, in a profession that is dying on its feet, in a job I hated, inherited some money and jacked it all in.  Initially I thought about opening a cafe but swiftly nixed that. Looked at going back to floristry, which is something I trained in years ago, but wanted something more.

  So now at the age of 50 I'm due to start an MA in History of Design in September and am planning to write my dissertation on specific aspects of floral design, (which I am excited about to the point of hyperventilation).  It's an internationally respected course so represents a good investment in terms of new career development. 

The last year has been really invaluable in giving me time and space, and I am very aware of how lucky I am. I'm making a real dent in my savings/inheritance which is properly terrifying but I have a very supportive partner and no dependants.  I have no idea what the future post MA holds, but after spending 7 years with people who hated their jobs but who were holding on for their LA pensions, I needed to find a way of working that suited me.  I suspect it will be a souped up version of what I'm doing now, freelance work  and frugal living.


----------

